# When to add Amano shrimp



## Colinlp (3 Mar 2015)

Apologies it's a daft question but when would be the earliest point to safely add Amano shrimp to a new tank? The tank has CO2 and ADA Amazonia substrate if that makes any difference, I would imagine as soon as I get zero nitrite would be the earliest but should I wait longer?

Another assumption but would 10 be enough in a 60P with about 50l free space in the tank or if I add Ottos as well should I have less?

Thanks


----------



## Julian (3 Mar 2015)

Amazonia contains Ammonia to aid with filter cycling/plant growth, be sure this is gone before adding live stock (4 weeks-ish?).


----------



## DGR (3 Mar 2015)

The nitrite is not the problem by schrimps, it's the ammonium. When your peak of ammonium has passed, you can add the schrimps. If you keep measuring it from the begin, you will get your answer. Normally it takes from 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Colinlp (4 Mar 2015)

DGR said:


> The nitrite is not the problem by schrimps, it's the ammonium. When your peak of ammonium has passed, you can add the schrimps. If you keep measuring it from the begin, you will get your answer. Normally it takes from 2 to 4 weeks.


With the Amazonia I'm expecting the ammonia peak to be high despite daily water changes, therefore the nitrite peal will also be high, are you saying shrimp are tolerant to the nitrite peak? I thought nitrite was pretty toxic (at least to fish) and shrimp preferred a more mature tank?


----------



## DGR (4 Mar 2015)

The nitrtite peak is toxic for the fishes, that's why I wait for about 40 to 50 days before I put them in. The shrimps are not sensitive to the nitrit peak, but they are very sensitive to ammonium and the heavy metals. Once they're gone you can move in the shrimps. Here I am speaking about the not so sensitive arts offcourse (Amanos for example). With Caridina dennerli I would wait for the first 40 days period, before doing anything.


----------



## Colinlp (4 Mar 2015)

Well I never knew that, you learn something every day. Thanks!


----------



## DGR (4 Mar 2015)

I'm glad I can help you.

It would be advisable to mention, that by "not sensitive to nitrit peak" I mean that they are more tolerant to one. Offcourse by extreme nitrit values neither shrimp nor fish would be happy.

The reason for the tolerance ist that the schrimps don't have haemoglobin, but haemocyanin. The haemoglobin (which the vertebrates use for transporting oxygen) combines itself with the nitrit and this leads to suffocation symptoms, which is not the case by the haemocyanin.


----------



## Colinlp (4 Mar 2015)

I see, I'm expecting a big nitrite peak if the stories about the ADA substrate are true, probably best to wait until that drops significantly then, they're not cheap things. I've never been one for testing ammonia during a cycle, I usually only test nitrite after a couple of weeks, I think I might keep an eye on this one for curiosity.

Thanks for your help and knowledge, much appreciated


----------



## Jose (4 Mar 2015)

Nitrite isnt safe for shrimp. Its less toxic than ammonia but still toxic.


----------



## alto (4 Mar 2015)

From an Australian study,
pH 9.0 (to limit fluctuations in ammonia levels), 28C (normal locale temperature), supersaturation oxygen levels maintained, sodium carbonate used to maintain pH to avoid calcium amelioration of ammonia toxicity (also sodium dominates in the locale waters)

96hour LC 50 for *Caridina* nilotica was 1.53mg/l NH3 which suggested fairly high sensitivity (invertebrates are generally considered more resistant than fish to ammonia toxicity); the ammonia became more toxic over time, ie fewer comparative deaths were observed at 24h


----------



## Jose (5 Mar 2015)

What we see in the aquarium hobby is that invertebrates are generally more sensitive to most things, including ammonia and nitrites. This isnt scientific but it is what most people observe.


----------



## mr. luke (5 Mar 2015)

Its true that they are less sensative but id never condone exposing them to nitrites if I could avoid it by waiting an extra week or so.


----------

